# What do to after passing the NREMT?



## tsuna51 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just passed, now I need to take a state and county test right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2011)

Depends where you are. Some states accept the NREMT and all you have to do is turn in your paperwork.

Check your state/county EMSA website.


----------



## tsuna51 (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in california.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Aug 16, 2011)

i live in the los angeles area.. you have to go to your local EMS agency and apply for certification.. the fee in my county is 105.. plus  you gotta do a live scan which i did earlier today and it cost me 76 at a local UPS store..


----------

